# Fail to upgrade ports-mgmt/pkg



## wyray02 (Jul 30, 2022)

hi. im new to this. does any know whats the error while im trying to upgrade ports-mgmt?

```
root@truenas[~]# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/ && make install clean
===> Building/installing dialog4ports as it is required for the config dialog
sh: cc: not found
make[4]: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk" line 73: warning: "cc --version" returned non-zero status
make[4]: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk" line 121: warning: "c++ -### /dev/null 2>&1" returned non-zero status
sh: cc: not found
make[4]: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/objc.mk" line 23: warning: "cc --version" returnednon-zero status
sh: cc: not found
make[4]: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk" line 73: warning: "cc --version" returned non-zero status
make[4]: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk" line 121: warning: "c++ -### /dev/null 2>&1" returned non-zero status
sh: cc: not found
make[4]: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/objc.mk" line 23: warning: "cc --version" returnednon-zero status
===>  Cleaning for pkg-1.18.3
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.6_1
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>   dialog4ports-0.1.6_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by dialog4ports-0.1.6_1 for building
===>  Extracting for dialog4ports-0.1.6_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dialog4ports-0.1.6_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for dialog4ports-0.1.6_1 from /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/files
===>  Configuring for dialog4ports-0.1.6_1
===>  Building for dialog4ports-0.1.6_1
--- dialog4ports.o ---
--- mixedlist.o ---
--- dialog4ports.1.gz ---
--- dialog4ports.o ---
cc  -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -pedantic -c dialog4ports.c -o dialog4ports.o
--- mixedlist.o ---
cc  -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -pedantic -c mixedlist.c -o mixedlist.o
--- dialog4ports.1.gz ---
gzip -cn dialog4ports.1 > dialog4ports.1.gz
--- mixedlist.o ---
sh: cc: not found
--- dialog4ports.o ---
sh: cc: not found
--- mixedlist.o ---
*** [mixedlist.o] Error code 127

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work/dialog4ports-0.1.6
--- dialog4ports.o ---
*** [dialog4ports.o] Error code 127

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work/dialog4ports-0.1.6
2 errors

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work/dialog4ports-0.1.6
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports

===> Options unchanged
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pkg-1.18.3 for building
===>  Extracting for pkg-1.18.3
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pkg-1.18.3 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for freebsd-pkg-1.18.3_GH0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for pkg-1.18.3
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/files/extra-patch-docs_pkg.8
===>  Configuring for pkg-1.18.3
No installed jimsh or tclsh, building local bootstrap jimsh0
No working C compiler found. Tried cc and gcc.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to pkg@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/work/pkg-1.18.3/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/work/pkg-1.18.3/src/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 30, 2022)

“No working C compiler found” seems to be the main issue.

What OS, what version, how did you install, did it use to work and now doesn’t or fresh install?


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 31, 2022)

Any official FreeBSD release comes with a C compiler*). This might not be true for derived systems (like "truenas", as your hostname suggests).

If this isn't FreeBSD, it makes much more sense to ask on a forum about your actual system, there people might know what to do.

*) It's possible to build/install a FreeBSD base from source without one, but if you did _that_, you'd know it....


----------

